# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  EBSL-superbacterie? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*ESBL: een nieuwe superbacterie?* 

*Er is momenteel veel te doen over de zogenaamde ESBL- superbacterie. Deze is resistent tegen gewone antibiotica en kunnen mensen flink ziek maken. 
Ze zouden o.m. in kippevlees voorkomen. 
In België is een nationale taskforce opgericht die zich moet buigen over de problematiek van de ESBL-bacterie. 
De heisa is ontstaan na een Europees congres over infectieziektes in Wenen. Daar waarschuwden experts ervoor dat de resistente bacterie steeds vaker wordt aangetroffen bij mens en dier. 
Reden voor de bezorgdheid is dat de aanpak van de ESBL-bacterie veel complexer blijkt te zijn die voor de bekendere ziekenhuisbacterie MRSA.* 

Er zijn aanwijzingen dat het gebruik van antibiotica in de landbouwsector mede een rol speelt bij het verspreiden van ESBL-producerende bacteriën. In het bijzonder op kippenvlees worden veel ESBL-producerende bacteriën gevonden, die onder bepaalde omstandigheden de mens ziek kunnen maken. 

*Wat is ESBL?* 

ESBL staat voor Extended Spectrum Beta-Lactamase. 
Dit is een enzym dat bepaalde soorten antibiotica (penicillines en cefalosporines) kan afbreken. 
De bacteriën die ESBL's kunnen produceren (zoals Klebsiella, Escherichia coli), zijn gewone darmbacteriën (‘enterobacteriën’). 

Sommige van die bacteriën overleven in de grond of in het water, maar de meeste leven in de darm van mens en dier en behoren tot de normale darmflora. Een goed voorbeeld hiervan is Escherichia coli. Die kiem zorgt voor een gezond evenwicht in de darmflora en voor de aanmaak van bepaalde onmisbare vitaminen. 

Wanneer deze eerder goedaardige bacterie zich echter elders in het lichaam vastzet, bijvoorbeeld in de urineblaas, kan ze in bepaalde omstandigheden een blaasontsteking veroorzaken. 
Met name in ziekenhuizen en rusthuizen vormen infecties met deze bacteriën een probleem. Ruim driekwart van de urineweginfecties maar ook eenderde van de bloedbaaninfecties worden namelijk door deze bacteriën veroorzaakt. 

Wanneer deze bacteriën ESBL produceren, is zo’n infectie heel moeilijk te behandelen. Antibiotica die normaal gebruikt worden om deze infecties te behandelen werken dan niet meer. Het ESBL zorgt dat de bacteriën resistent worden tegen deze antibiotica. 


*Zijn ESBL’s een nieuw fenomeen?* 

De productie van beta-lactamasen is geen nieuw fenomeen, maar een mechanisme dat in de natuur al heel lang bekend is. 

De voorbije decennia komt dit echter voor bij steeds meer bacteriën en is ook hun actieterrein verbreed. Deze evolutie valt samen met het massieve gebruik van beta-lactam antibiotica, en zeker sinds de invoering van breedspectrum cefalosporines begin jaren ’80. Hoe en in welke mate antibioticagebruik bij mens en dier tot deze toename leidt, is niet goed bekend. 

De resistentie die ontwikkeld wordt door Enterobacteriën is vergelijkbaar met die bij Staphylococcus aureus, resistent tegen methicilline (MRSA, in de volksmond de ziekenhuisbacterie), alleen is het mechanisme van resistentievorming bij Enterobacteriën anders dan bij Staphylococcus aureus.

Op dit moment zijn er meer dan 350 verschillende ESBL’s en een groot aantal niet-verwante enzymen beschreven.
In België werd tussen 2002 en 2008 een verbetering (dalende trend) waargenomen voor ESBL producerende Enterobacter en een stabiele trend voor Klebsiella. Maar tussen 2005 en 2008 nam de ESBL-productie bij Escherichia coli wel degelijk toe. 


*Waar komt de ESBL-producerende bacterie voor?* 

ESBL-producerende bacteriën kunnen aanwezig zijn in de darmen van mensen en dieren. Tijdens het slachten van dieren kunnen ESBL-producerende bacteriën de buitenkant van het vlees besmetten.
ESBL-producerende bacteriën zijn dan ook aangetroffen bij rauw vlees in winkels zoals kip, kalkoen, varkensvlees en kalfsvlees. 

In Nederland zou tot 88% van het kippevlees besmet zijn met ESBL-bacteriën.

Onbekend is in welke hoeveelheden deze bacteriën aanwezig zijn op het vlees en of dat voldoende is om iemand te besmetten door het eten van het vlees. 
Er is geen reden om te denken dat ESBL-producerende bacteriën ook binnen in een ei aanwezig kunnen zijn. 

De bacteriën worden verder ook in het milieu (zoals het oppervlaktewater van rivieren) gevonden. Er zijn aanwijzingen dat door irrigatie ook groente besmet zou kunnen worden. In Frankrijk heeft men op groenten en fruit bodembacteriën aangetroffen die ESBL’s produceerden. 


*Zijn ESBL-bacteriën gevaarlijk?* 

Voor gezonde mensen zijn ESBL-producerende bacteriën niet gevaarlijk. 
ESBL-bacteriën zijn vooral een gevaar voor kwetsbare groepen:
• kinderen tot 5 jaar
• zwangere vrouwen
• zieke mensen met een lage weerstand
• ouderen. 

Bij mensen die een infectie hebben – bijvoorbeeld een simpele urineweginfectie – en daarvoor behandeld moeten worden, kan het de behandeling bemoeilijken. 
Wanneer iemand een infectie heeft die wordt veroorzaakt door ESBL-producerende bacteriën zijn de mogelijkheden om de infectie met antibiotica te bestrijden namelijk beperkt. 
In sommige gevallen is het zelfs nodig om voor behandeling te worden opgenomen in het ziekenhuis omdat alleen nog antibiotica die via een infuus worden toegediend, werkzaam zijn.

Als binnen het ziekenhuis bij een patiënt ESBL wordt gevonden, wordt aangeraden om patiënten met ESBL zoveel mogelijk te isoleren in het ziekenhuis. 
Wanneer een gezonde drager in een ziekenhuis opgenomen wordt voor bv. een heelkundige ingreep en het gekend is dat hij drager is, is het ten zeerste aanbevolen dat iemand zijn dragerschap bij opname meldt. 
Er kunnen dan eventueel bijkomende maatregelen getroffen worden om te voorkomen dat deze ESBL-kiem overgedragen wordt op kwetsbare zieke kamergenoten.
Verder moeten in ziekenhuizen en rusthuizen strikte maatregelen inzake handhygiëne worden nageleefd om verspreiding van resistente ziektekiemen te voorkomen. 


*Kan ik nog wel kip, eieren en ander vlees eten?* 

Deze bacteriën overleven hitte niet. De ESBL-producerende bacteriën zijn uitgeschakeld als het vlees goed doorbakken of op een andere manier verhit wordt. 

Het is vooral belangrijk om contact tussen rauw (kippen)vlees en andere etenswaren te voorkomen door nooit het mes waarmee de kip gesneden is, ongewassen voor iets anders te gebruiken. 
Of, door het bord of de plank waarop de kip is gesneden, niet voor groente te gebruiken voordat het goed is afgewassen. 

Vlees moet gekoeld bewaard worden. Dit verkleint de groei van bacteriën.
Was ook groente en fruit zorgvuldig voordat je het eet. 


*Kan ik iets doen om te zorgen dat ik niet met ESBL-producerende bacteriën besmet raak?* 

Besmetting met ESBL-producerende bacteriën is niet altijd te voorkomen omdat er verschillende bronnen zijn. 
Besmetting kan ook van mens tot mens plaats vinden. 

Ten aanzien van het eten van (kippen)vlees gelden de bestaande keukenhygiëneregels. Dit betekent onder meer dat het rauwe vlees en het daarvoor gebruikte keukengerei niet in aanraking mag komen met andere etenswaren. Ook is het belangrijk om (kippen)vlees door en door te verhitten voordat het gegeten wordt.


(bron; gezondheid.be)

----------

